# Surf Flyfishing Report - Ladyfish



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Got to the beach at 9 AM with the fly rod looking for some ladies. Found them near the gate past portofino. First found scattered wads and then they were more frequent. Went light today, only brought four flies. Lost/destroyed all but one.


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Glad to hear somebody found them. I've tried trips at all times of the day and in many different places and have only found one small school. 

Any advice?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Its just a timing thing. It's hard to get a day when its calm surf and little wind out there. I have been out several times this past week and they don't seem to be in the shallows when its rough. I'd also say give it some time when you get there. When I got there today, there was zero activity for about 45 minutes until I saw the first school. Then more and more started coming by.


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks. My fishing buddies (4 & 8 yrs old) are not real long on patience, but school starts soon....I feel a sick day coming on.


----------

